# Non-Certified Freelance question



## *Luna* (Jan 11, 2007)

In AZ you don't need to be certified unless you want to work in a salon or spa... My goal is to do feelance bridal and prom, possibly some local theater work. Business license - good idea or not? Thoughts/Comments?


----------

